
NASA Press Release Says Our Solar System Has a 9th Planet - car
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?release=2017-259
======
Rooster61
This is a misleading title. This is a news piece released by an editor for
JPL's news outlet, and only describes the preponderance of indirect data
suggesting there is a ninth planet orbiting out of plane with the other
planets set on the ecliptic.

It's not an official press release saying they have found said planet.

